# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam Kenal

## erikshiro

Nama sy Erik dari Bandung tepatnya di Cibaduyut. Mohon bimbingannya dari para senior dlm  menggeluti hobi koi ini. Salam kenal semuanya.

----------


## LDJ

Salam kenal om Erik...selamat bergabung.

----------


## Soegianto

Halo salam kenal

----------


## Williamc

Slm knl jg om dr sesama newbie

----------


## biru

salam kenal juga...






signature

obat foredi gel

----------

